# A new way to teach tricks...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie watching havanese dogs doing tricks on YouTube...hahahaha
And in the last picture, that is Gracie and me in the background on my computer...it was the day I picked her out at the breeders.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my. Gracie is sooooooo sweet and cute! What a face. 

Now, wouldn't it be great if they really could learn from videos? ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She sure is a cutie. I love her expression in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's adorable!
I'd love it if they could learn from videos! We could leave them on when we're out, instead we leave The Food Network on for Scooter so he has noise.


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

She is sooo adorable! Puts a smile on your face just looking at her. I love the second picture!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

She's a livin' doll!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a hoot!ound: She appears to be studying them so intently. Boy, wouldn't it be great if they could learn tricks from videos. 

She is just the cutest thing!


----------

